

Bibliography from Godel, Escher, Bach, annotated by Douglas Hofstadter - jsomers
http://jsomers.net/GEB-bibliography.html

======
fierarul
What's the purpose of this ?

~~~
ugh
Probably not very useful if you haven’t read GEB.

~~~
fierarul
I own the book and if I want to see the bibliography I can pretty much see it
there. So this article might be useful but I can't imagine many people going
through GEB's bibliography in order to get some new reading material.

